# Hi any advice !!!



## cakirk (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi im cath, and I am currently in the process of applying for nursing jobs in, UAE and dubai. I will be coming alone even though I am married with 3 children 2 over 16 one under (just). I have been a uk nurse for almost 5 yrs now with lots of gynaecology experience. I have been told by some agencies that accomodation, utillity bills ect will be provided and paid for my and employer. So just looking for anyone out there that has already done what I am attempting. thanks in advance cath xxxx


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Plenty of UK nurses working here, married and single. You will get a better package (i.e. higher housing allowance) if you are married, even if your husband only comes over once every 6 months.


----------

